# Please move thread to CWI



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Could a moderator please move this thread to the CWI forum. The OP does not know enough about TAM yet to know how to request this move.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...perspective-would-help-i-cheated-my-wife.html


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Done


----------

